#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Buy farmland.

## MeMock

For a while I have believed that owning some farmland would be a very wise investment for the future given current problems that the word faces.

This last 6 months I decided to act on that and purchased a very small rice plantation in Thailand (on the hunt for some more) and a decent sized farm in Australia.

My father just forwarded an email onto me which was encouraging to read as with any business decision you are always nervous if you made the right decision or not.

Here it is:


I've written to you several times before about the boom in agricultural markets. The dynamics of this change are pretty simple, though we might lose sight of them during these crazy markets. As the wand of prosperity has touched China and India and the rest of the emerging markets, so have the diets of the people changed. They tend to eat better, which puts pressures on the grain markets.

So what we see is grain inventories falling to lows not seen in more than 40 years. So at some point, we should expect to see rising prices for grains - and for the farmland that produces them.

Meanwhile, the amount of arable land per person is falling. I wrote about this in my newsletter Capital & Crisis ("The Topsoil Crisis"). The gist of it is that we are losing quality topsoil faster than we are replacing it.

There is a growing scarcity of good farmland. And you see countries that import grains - such as Saudi Arabia and China and South Korea - trying to lock down farmland.

Agcapita points out that the per capita amount of arable land on the planet has dropped sharply over the last 50 years, and is likely to continue dropping. From 2.8 acres per person in 1960, the amount of arable land has dropped to slightly more than one acre today.

Now, we don't need 2.8 acres per person anymore, because of advances in agriculture over time. But gains in yield per acre are slowing. Over the last 40 years, we've increased the yield per acre by 2.1% per year. But the pace of those gains is slowing. Since 2000, the increase in yields per acre has averaged less than 1% per year.

We may see new innovations in seeds or other technology that we can scarcely imagine now. But it also seems that any solution would take some time and money to implement. 
Meanwhile, the world's agriculture markets just get tighter and tighter

Demand is strong. In 1974, cereal crop consumption was about 1,500 bushels per second. Today, it's 2,600 bushels per second. So we have a double effect here. We have increasing population and increasing consumption per person. Agcapita estimates that cereal crop consumption will double again over the next 20 years. The amount of pressure on the global food supply network is enormous. This, again, is a reflection of people eating better and eating more meat - which requires exponentially more grains to produce.

There is another wrinkle to the story: Most every oil-consuming country has put in place biofuel targets that will kick in over the next five years. These places include the U.S., the EU, Canada, Japan, Brazil, India and China. To meet their targets, according to work by Agcapita, we'll have to commit some 240 million acres to biofuel production. That represents about 50% of the arable land in North America and about 6% of all the arable land in the world.

As you can see, the biofuel craze puts further pressures on farmland demand.

So that's where we are in a nutshell. For these reasons, I'm bullish on agriculture assets in general, and farmland in particular.

The other appealing aspect of farmland is how well it did in the inflationary environment of the 1970s. I think we're headed to another 1970s-style inflation. Right now, we're in the midst of a (temporary) deflation wave sweeping over commodity-land. But the dollar, as we know, is not hard to reproduce.

Governments, particularly in times of crisis - like now - have a tendency to flood the system with money in an attempt to "goose" the economy. Mostly, such efforts have succeeded in destroying the value of the currency

The unfolding credit crisis just gets worse and worse

It seems like every day we get some news of a new bank failure, or takeover or some revelation that reminds us that all is not well. And the markets keep sinking

The U.S banking system lies in shambles, like the U.S. fleet at Pearl Harbor in '41. This is no garden-variety downturn, no little dip in the road to higher prices.

I've given a lot of thought to what might be a good spot to hide out - and even prosper - during this crisis. Precious metals immediately come to mind: Owning some gold or silver is a comforting thought. But what else?

I keep coming back to something really basic: farmland.

Recently, I spent a few days in an old chateau in the countryside of Normandy, France. There is a tiny town about a mile from the chateau, but otherwise, it is a picture of things pastoral - green meadows cows cropping grass and taking in the sun a Jacobin farmhouse miles of farmland all around Since I've been writing and talking about farmland, I had a deeper appreciation for just how useful such land is.

Really, I can think of no better asset to own during any kind of financial crisis. In some ways, farmland is even better than gold or silver. At least farmland is an intrinsically useful thing. It provides a tangible yield in the form of good things from the earth. We all have to eat. As consumers trim their sails, they'll give up a lot before they give up their calorie intake. In fact, worldwide, the per capita calorie intake is likely to rise, as I'll get into

----------


## MeMock

Farmland stands to benefit from trends that you are now well familiar with if you've been reading this letter for any length of time. Some of the most important points bulls will commit to memory are these:

• World wheat consumption has exceeded production in six out of the past eight years 
• World wheat stocks are at a 30-year low.

Greater prosperity in China and India lead to shifting diets consisting of more protein - eggs and meat. As reported in Farquhar's farmland prospectus, to produce 1 pound of meat requires 10 pounds of grain: "Therefore, the dietary shift from grains to meat significantly increases the demand for grains."

By tradition, China has usually produced and exported large amounts of grain. That is no longer the case. Rapid urban expansion and "desertification" of existing arable lands, along with water shortages, have all led to lower levels of supply. The same is happening in India.

The global urge to produce more biofuel also creates competition for a smaller base of farmland acreage. More acreage devoted to corn for ethanol, for example, means less devoted to soybeans or other crops used for food for people or livestock.

----------


## watterinja

Farming in modern times is an endless black hole. Small fortunes are made out of big ones. Most confuse lifestyle & profitable farming.

----------


## MeMock

Shall I tell that to all the modern time rich farmers that I know?

----------


## El Gibbon

Interesting in that the world population is due to grow by a BILLION souls over the next decade or so. They can't all eat cake as a famous queen once said.

E. G.

----------


## Norton

> Interesting in that the world population is due to grow by a BILLION souls over the next decade or so. They can't all eat cake as a famous queen once said.


Aside from the eating bit, they will need space.  Ownership of land seems a good long term investment.  Profitable farming on a small scale is extremely difficult and on a large scale very capital intensive.

----------


## good2bhappy

I've put down a deposit on a nice 40 rai plot of land in Mae Pern in Nakorn Sawan

----------


## Rural Surin

Quite fortunate. Married into 300+ rai. Have purchased a little more in expansion.

----------


## MeMock

Good on you good2bhappy and RS.

Very good point Norton.

The bottom line with being a successful farmer apart from having half a brain is having consistent water.
I know a lot of rich farmers and a few poor ones. The only difference is access to water.

----------


## Norton

> The only difference is access to water.


Saw a documentary about Murray River (believe what it was) farmers.  These folks lived way downstream near the sea and have been virtually put out of business because all the water is being used upstream.  In Oz, water and increasing drought is a serious problem.

In Thailand, generally plenty of water but areas where irrigation water is unavailable, crop production is limited.

----------


## Norton

> I know a lot of rich farmers and a few poor ones.


My cousin farms 12 sections (7,700 acres) of land in Canada.  He certainly is not hurting financially.  The poor farmers are all small land holders and eventually will have a bad season which will require they sell to people like my cousin to pay their debts.  BTW, my cousin is a prick!

----------


## MeMock

Correction, a rich prick.  :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

Depends how much you have to buy into these famrs for these days with good water.

I remember in years gone by nearly buying a cattle station with a mate.

I remember thinking $5million for one was an aweful lot.

Now some are selling for $80million.

Like I said, depends how much you have to pay these days. Older cockey's with land holdings or younger generations with farms handed down have not had to pay these large sums of today.

But being away from Oz for 6 years, i not really sure on prices now.

----------


## MeMock

Ivanhoe station is on the market at the moment.

Anyway, farming will always be high risk but with proper management and a bit of luck, some huge returns in the near future are up for grabs.
Of course a couple of lean years in a row and things can quickly change.
Fingers crossed.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

A pretty bold move MM. However, having said that I am also very confident about the future of the industry in general, and only wish I was a bit younger to have a go at it myself. The rising sunspot cycle may mean increased rainfall in Australia which is the key to successful agriculture here.

Good producing land is a great investment at the moment and if you are going to have a punt on the future, this is a good one. However, I was just talking to a mate in the Griffith area who says that you can't give land away there at the moment due to the drought. On top of that a locust plague has eaten everything except the dirt, so such areas may be a long time recovering, if ever.

----------


## MeMock

The land I purchased is in the south east corner of South Australia. Very hard to find land for sale around there due to recent good yields.

----------


## Nawty

How big ?

How much is Ivanhoe up for ?

----------


## Johnny Longprong

> The land I purchased is in the south east corner of South Australia. Very hard to find land for sale around there due to recent good yields.


Great grain producing area with fairly consistent rainfall. Good buying probably.

----------


## MeMock

I sure hope so JL. 

300 acres Nawty.

Ivanhoe is going as part of a package with a few other stations I believe.

----------


## terry57

> Aside from the eating bit, they will need space.  Ownership of land seems a good long term investment.



Trouble is matey, we don't own shit in Thailand as its in the wifes name.   :Confused: 

Great for her and shitting knitting needles for us.    Extremely risky investment.

----------


## MeMock

Good reason not to get divorced then isn't it.  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Trouble is matey, we don't own shit in Thailand as its in the wifes name.


Was speaking in general.  Land seems a good long term investment.  Even in Thailand but maybe not for us farangs. :Wink:

----------


## Missismiggins

Long Term, I don't think you can make a better investment than land, but here in Lala Land, you need to be careful as to how it stands legally, me I can't own a grain of soil, so, I put everything in my kids name, hopefully that can stop the predators!

But I did read somewhere that if you are married to a Thai woman and she dies before you, that all the property goes to the FUCKING MOTHER IN LAW, then the old witch can divide it up as she sees fit...probably along with your worthless body parts! (If she is still alive!!! God forbid! ie outlives your wife)...Anyway, there is more than one way to skin a cat!

----------


## Nawty

Not true miggins....it goes to next in line which are her kids.

It can also be willed to you, yes a foreigner....even a grouchy miserable old kunt....but it can be and you then have 12 months or so to do something with it. Sort out other ownership, sell it, transfer to kids etc.

----------


## Nawty

But....god knows she won't leave anything to you as you won't even give her 500 baht for a fuckin orange bucket of shite.

----------


## MeMock

Orange bucket?

----------


## Rural Surin

> Orange bucket?


Wat usage.....

----------


## Spin

> There is another wrinkle to the story: Most every oil-consuming country has put in place biofuel targets that will kick in over the next five years. These places include the U.S., the EU, Canada, Japan, Brazil, India and China. To meet their targets, according to work by Agcapita, we'll have to commit some 240 million acres to biofuel production. That represents about 50% of the arable land in North America and about 6% of all the arable land in the world.


Some great data in your posts Memock but I wouldn't read to much into the whole ethanol thing right now. The G7 countries changed the mandate for ethanol production in the summer of 2008. This caused a lot of stock prices in fertilizer to collapse. Ethanol producing companies in the uS are lining up for bailout money and with oil cheap, there is no urgent need to bother with ethanol. Oil prices also play a large part in crop prices also, they move together. Just this week, oil has fallen from 40$ to 36$ a barrel and with the price of oil now trading in line with the equity markets it could quite easily go to 25-30$. Its quite possible that the S&P500 is going to revisit the 750 level in the next 2 weeks. A barrel of oil might come free with a box of corn flakes soon, theres so much of it about thats unused. 
However, all that aside, I believe buying land is a great idea and it doesnt need any of the reasons you mentioned to justify it. It is what it is and theres no more where it came from so to speak. Good luck!

----------


## Nawty

Here is an idea....fuck I am a smart cooky....

Buy up the farmland now while cheap....buy up as many barrels of oil while cheap and store it on the farm land for a few years until it reches its highs again......just dont buy in fire prone areas like Victoria.

----------


## MeMock

or at least have a huge fire break!

Worst drought in 50 years in China at the moment, grain production at record lows, could make things interesting.

----------


## Fabian

So you are planning on exporting to China, Memock?

----------


## MeMock

Not me personally but the Chinese are going to have to buy their food from somewhere.

----------


## MeMock

If 25% of the worlds population suddenly run out of food well there is only one way for the worlds food prices to go isn't there?

----------


## Nawty

So you are saying we should start fires in China ???

Excellent.

I was in fact thinking recently to go to China to buy a tree I want. But I hate China and have no real desire to go there myself....anyone else going there maybe ? or can you drive there from Los ??

----------


## MeMock

I am sure you can drive there but couldn't begin to imagine the amount of taxes and bribes you would have to pay to do it.

----------


## Fabian

Memock, not everywhere farmers are rich and land prices are constantly rising. 

Though you may be right about China and them buying rice from Thailand. In fact they are doing that for many years if not decades already.

----------


## MeMock

I agree Fabian, to be a rich farmer you need to have a lot of land which is why 95% of Thai farmers are poor.

----------


## Missismiggins

> But....god knows she won't leave anything to you as you won't even give her 500 baht for a fuckin orange bucket of shite.


I am not a religious person as such, my house is about a half mile from the village, down a pretty rough track, with lots of sharp stones, and two dogs that can be pretty intimidating, it seems funny that the orange robed mafia never bother to walk "barefoot" to my door to BEG for something to eat!

And true, I wouldn't give them 500 hundred baht, nor would I give a catholic/jew or any other denomination 1 baht, it is hypocrisy, they can have the steam off my shit should they require!

----------


## Missismiggins

> Orange bucket?


 WOT! you've never seen the "orange" bucket? You ever go to Tesco? they have a whole line in them..
Thet mainly consist of..yes, an orange bucket, into which is usually loaded the standard things that you would give a convict in prison, 
Toothpaste.
OMO
Sardines
some nice little candles
Some Ciggarettes - not branded though - only the bannana leaf brand!
More Sardines
Soap
Sardines
Toilet paper
Sardines,
A toothbrush
Sardines in ketchup
Some shampoo - too wash their baldy criminal heads
More sardines in Ketchip
deodarant
Sardines
sardines
mackerel
sardines...what more could they want?

I bet they fucking burst into tears every time there is a Tambon, when they really want a BIG MAC / PLAYBOY / BLOWJOB...and it is another bucket of SARDINES!

----------


## Scottish Gary

I was offered the chance to buy 41 rai a couple of months ago in Kampeang Phet from my wifes uncle.
I seriously considered it but eventually declined due to the week pound.
I was  also uneasy about the fact my wife and me are living in the UK and would have been depending on her family to take care of it.

----------


## hillbilly

Bought some rice land about 2 months ago. Paid B800,000. This past week was offered 1 million for the same land. 

They ain't making any more land.  :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

> Bought some rice land about 2 months ago. Paid B800,000. This past week was offered 1 million for the same land. 
> 
> They ain't making any more land.


How much rai are we talking about here for B1 million?

----------


## good2bhappy

Just got my deal on the other 44 rai.
Will get the paper work in aprox 2 years or less.
Can use the land and pay when I get the deeds

----------


## MeMock

Thats good news Good2bhappy.

Jim Rogers seems to think that the farmers of the world will inherit the earth and that the corporates who currently drive the Ferraris  will need to learn how to drive a tractor so that they can get a job working for the farmers.

SBS Video Player


I am off on Monday to set up my new farm in Australian, can't wait.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I am off on Monday to set up my new farm in Australian, can't wait.


Need any illegal workers?

----------


## MeMock

Nah sorry Marmers, we are share farming so am not employing anyone directly.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Shame. 

I had a go at hoeing the garden today. I think the concrete patio would've been easier.  :Sad:

----------


## Propagator

Sounds like you need one of these Marmite  :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

In principle, it all sounds great, but location, location, location is always the key.
1. Is it likely to go the same way as Chinas farmland and turn to dust.
2. Does it have a _sustainable_ water supply.
3. Is it succceptible to pests.
4. Is it succeptible to political changes.
5. Is access an issue.
6. What about extreme climate events.
7. Is there oil/gold/coal underneath it.
8. Long term climate change will accelerate, and land use will change.
9. Is it likely to be under water in a few years time
10. Do the theoretical farmers who work in offices and buy land have a fecking clue what they are doing.

Good luck, i am glad i'm poor so i don't have to worry about such things. You can't steal from me because i have nothing of value except my conscience.

----------


## MeMock

1 no
2 is consistent rain considered sustainable?
3 No
4 No
5 No
6 Not really
7 Not that I know of
8 Like everywhere
9 No
10 My partner is a successful third generation farmer in the same area of where our land is.

----------


## chassamui

> 1 no
> 2 is consistent rain considered sustainable?
> 3 No
> 4 No
> 5 No
> 6 Not really
> 7 Not that I know of
> 8 Like everywhere
> 9 No
> 10 My partner is a successful third generation farmer in the same area of where our land is.


Nice one MeMock. I hope you and the land live long and prosper.

----------


## MeMock

Thanks chas, still early days but hopefully this will work out well.

----------


## Nawty

We been farmin the last coupla weeks.....I got me poly pipe, setting up the irrigation....me well, me 2nd pump.....me river.....just need me fruit trees and me vegies now. We are cheating and buying fruit trees that are already fruiting somewhat......hope they live.

----------


## MeMock

impatient bugger aren't ya. I am assuming you are doing this more for a hobby rather then making money?

----------


## chassamui

Land and houses. Don't buy, rent!

----------


## Nawty

> impatient bugger aren't ya. I am assuming you are doing this more for a hobby rather then making money?



Lets see what destiny has in store for it.

----------


## MeMock

> Land and houses. Don't buy, rent!


What?

----------


## Nawty

don't buy, rent...he said....you deaf ?

----------


## Smithson

Interesting thread. 

Food security will be a big issue, so will water scarcity and peak oil (eventually). So you could say that plots of land with adequate water close to cities will be quite valuable. Although I'm not so sure about those further out.

----------


## Missismiggins

> Not true miggins....it goes to next in line which are her kids.
> 
> It can also be willed to you, yes a foreigner....even a grouchy miserable old kunt....but it can be and you then have 12 months or so to do something with it. Sort out other ownership, sell it, transfer to kids etc.


Are you sure? I was told that if the EVIL old bat is still around, she has first claim...I honestly hope you are correct though, as it makes my skin crawl to think IT could get it's hands on it (I already put our plots in the boys name as second owner on the chanote) but you never know the way things turn out here. And what about if the wife has an evil spawn from a previous marriage, and that creature happens to be older than the loving little creature that has been spawned from you own loins?

Never thought anyone actually read this forum!

----------


## chassamui

> Interesting thread. 
> 
> Food security will be a big issue, so will water scarcity and peak oil (eventually). So you could say that plots of land with adequate water close to cities will be quite valuable. Although I'm not so sure about those further out.


I honestly believe that clean drinking water will become the new oil. Or was that water in to wine...... maybe hydrogen... once you separate it from oxygen........ shit i don't know''''''''' ask your bloody mother!

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by Nawty
> 
> 
> Not true miggins....it goes to next in line which are her kids.
> 
> It can also be willed to you, yes a foreigner....even a grouchy miserable old kunt....but it can be and you then have 12 months or so to do something with it. Sort out other ownership, sell it, transfer to kids etc.
> 
> 
> Are you sure? I was told that if the EVIL old bat is still around, she has first claim...I honestly hope you are correct though, as it makes my skin crawl to think IT could get it's hands on it (I already put our plots in the boys name as second owner on the chanote) but you never know the way things turn out here. And what about if the wife has an evil spawn from a previous marriage, and that creature happens to be older than the loving little creature that has been spawned from you own loins?
> ...


I think it would get shared amongst her children.

----------


## MeMock

Been here 10 days now. Very happy with the farm. Great soil, good location. Have just finished removing all the interior fencing so that we can do a single crop per season.

----------


## chassamui

Looking good Memock. What will you be planting and when?

----------


## MeMock

Thanks Chas, will be planting Beans this year anytime after April when there is decent rain.

----------


## Nawty

ahhhhh....mung beans, remember them well....north of the daintree river.

----------


## MeMock

the ones that drive comby vans?

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Give me a bell if you need any cheap farm hands ... will work for beer and board  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

You get the sack Mr Kerr?

No work on my block I am sorry, finished it all yesterday and am on my way home now.

----------


## Nawty

Back to New Zealand ??

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> You get the sack Mr Kerr?


Nah just moving office and managed to swing a few months holiday down under. Where you flying out of?

----------


## MeMock

I flew out of Adelaide and am now sitting at Sydney airport en route to Auckland to pick up the family to fly home to Thailand tomorrow.
Where are you Wayne?

----------


## MeMock

I sat opposite Jimmy Barnes on my last flight as well, Legend that man is  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Sunny Port Stephens, NSW mate. Next time you're in this part of the world let us know. Still got that bloody bottle of rum for ya and we've a place about 15 minutes from Sydney Airport and often down there. All the best.

----------


## MeMock

Looks like a beautiful day outside as well.

I will wave to you as I take off in half an hour.

----------


## mooloolababoy

I have jest been asked by my wife of 5 years to buy 5 more acares of rice patty to add to our 15 we have all ready,at a cost of 250,000 bht. We have been letting her extended family look after the place for no return, If I were to take over mamament what should i except return per crop.

----------


## MeMock

I have a few rai which my BIL takes full control and responsibility for. 
He pays all inputs.
He keeps 2/3 of the crop, we get 1/3. Last season was a return on investment of a little over 5%.

----------


## MeMock

Well the beans went in yesterday - time to start praying for rain.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

are they soy beans or other?

beans are good for the ground, you will need less fertiliser for the rice

but you knew that

----------


## MeMock

For some reason our farm is naturally high in its fertiliser levels, either that or the previous farmer had been adding too much to the soil.

Just bean beans Dr Andy, not Soy.

Also, the farm is in Australia so not much rice will be planted on it!

----------


## MeMock

In case you hadn't worked out that I had no idea what beans they were well here is the correct answer.  :Smile: 

The type is faba beans which is like a small broad bean. the variety is Fiesta.

----------


## Nawty

Excellent farming strategy....same same me.

----------


## MeMock

Farming strategy, you mean like not having one?  :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

Yes they always semm to be the best ones.

----------


## MeMock

Well the farm is off to a flyer as we received 7mm of rain just a few days after sowing and then another follow up of 10mm + another few days after that.

Lets hope it continues.....

----------


## UbonFarang

What are you growing Memock and how many rai do you own if you don't mind me asking?

----------


## DrAndy

I like Fava beans, like small broad beans and tasty

----------


## MeMock

Ubon farang, all that info is near the start of the thread, although it is pretty boring as the farm is in Australia, not Thailand.

----------


## MeMock

The rain is still coming which is great and I just received some pics this morning so thought I would share them with you.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

They're not very big...  :Smile:

----------


## jim1176

All very interesting, and pointless as t57 points out farangs cannot own land

----------


## Nawty

Yes they can......

----------


## MeMock

Jim, what drugs are you on mate - of course I can own land such as the one in the pics I just posted.

----------


## Rural Surin

> All very interesting, and pointless as t57 points out farangs cannot own land


This subject has been done to death. Get over it.

----------


## mtone9317

Biofuel is now being produced in some US major cities. San Jose, Ca is going to invest millions to turn their tree trimmings into biofuel. Sacramento, the city of

----------


## mtone9317

Sacramento, the city of 1 million trees is going to turn their tree trimmings into biofuel, no need to use grains. I meet with team this Tues. We are going to start a hydoponic operation growing lettuce and tomatoes nearby, and use the biofuel for red and LED light to grow the vegs. They have been hauling the tree trimmings to land fill. Our produce in the supermarkets comes as far away as 1,500 miles. We will eliminate trucks hauling produce and the need for 1 million ag workers (most of whom are not US citizens).

----------


## MeMock

Thanks for sharing mtone  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

Another update.

----------


## Nawty

You are using chemicals !!!

You biohazard bastard......i have just emailed greenpeace.

are they also genteically improved ?

----------


## MeMock

Of course I am!

Lots and lots and lots of chemicals.

----------


## jarne

i saw a very big insect amogst the green stuff on your land

better shot it incase it spreads

----------


## Propagator

> i saw a very big insect amogst the green stuff on your land


Don't worry about it, its only the ant wanting a little nibble

----------


## MeMock

Ahhh classic stuff props.

We will spray about 4 times for just one crop - bloody expensive as well  :Sad:

----------


## Nawty

should be ahsamed of yourself

----------


## MeMock

Why should I Nawty?

Should I just let the bugs eat it all then?

----------


## miniemina

You can have a long term 30 years lease with the farm land and earn 100% profits out of that.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> You can have a long term 30 years lease with the farm land and earn 100% profits out of that.


If you're going to post in a thread, read the fucking thing first, you twat.

----------


## Nawty

You should do what I do.....just on a bigger scale. Very environmentally friendly and good for the soil and all that eat the crap you grow.

You know those electric mossie tennis bat zappers....I go out every morning and evening with it and swat the bugs eating my vegies....its fun for the whole family.

----------


## MeMock

Yep, can really see me doing that with my 300 acres every night.

----------


## Smithson

If the insects wouldn't eat it, would you?

----------


## MeMock

Yes - just like you more then likely do Smithson on a daily basis.

18mm yesterday - looking great.

----------


## MeMock

Another update, crop seems great but a few weed issues and the biggest issue of all..... price at time of sale!!

An email I just received...

MeMock, I took these pictures yesterday, it is a great crop so far!

There are three problems though.
1.  There is a weed present in some patches called charlock and I think we should try and remove it before it seeds. it can grow to 2 meters and is a brassica type and may contaminate the paddock for canola production in the future. it cant be spayed out except in wheat. I may have to hand weed it. The crop is very difficult to walk through, I will find out some more options today.
2  The price of all grains including beans are still declining so am not sure what the future is. the current price is $220 per tonne. Rachel got $ 385 for theirs.
3  The fence lines should be sprayed as the weeds are as high as the fence and growing. spraying will help keep the paddocks clean of weeds in the future. I will have to make a sprayer and do it.

----------


## Nawty

Who is your manager ??

He does not sound that experienced.

send over some thai employees, they are good at hand weeding and cannot beat the daily wages you can pay them.

Looks good though.

At the mercy of market prices, sucks but thats farming.

I was looking at some farms in Vic the other day and then prices of properties in Darwin......holey crap is all I can say.

----------


## MeMock

Remember this person is dumbing down their info to me as I am not a farmer, apart from that why do you think he doesn't sound that experienced?

----------


## Nawty

lol.....that explains it. Thanks.

Just a couple of comments re 'try' and 'maybe' and 'think'. Most cockies have so much experience on the land, even as kids, they know how to combat simple weed problems and such.

No offence, just wondering what his experience level was after reading it.

Mind you I failed Ag college, so WTF do I know.

----------


## MeMock

You failed Ag College?

Ya bloody galah.

----------


## DrAndy

I didn't even go

but spraying crops is not the way forward

there are many organic solutions that benefit the crops, local wildlife and the final price

----------


## MeMock

Of course DrAndy, that's why everyone is still spraying right?

----------


## BKKBILL

Actually everyone isnt still spraying, but then you did know that, right.

----------


## MeMock

and I guess you missed the bit about hand weeding, right?

----------


## Nawty

I might be a fcuking galah....But i am proud to have been the first one EVER to have failed the particular Agricultural College that I wetn to for 2 years.

Anyway, I would like you to continue this thread with some of your profit related margins for the crops. Just interested to see how it turns out over 300 acres when you are not farming it yourself and paying someone else to do it.

Is there a house on this 300 acre or is it all just farming land ? Any livestock or all crop ?

Sheep are good......and cute....and warm.

----------


## MeMock

Hi Nawty, that was my plan as I know a few of you are interested ( even the greenies  :Wink:   )  so will keep updated it from time to time when ever I get a report from the farm. It will be interesting to see what return I do end up getting.
No house, one tree, one bore, 3 tanks so can run some of those warm furry sheep on it over Summer if we need to, quite boring really!

----------


## MeMock

latest email.....

Getting dry here, beans have got the potential to yield 5 tonne but if no more rain we will only get 3 tonne.

No rain forecast for the next week, we need it in the next 10 days

----------


## MeMock

and another one...

"32degrees today and no sign of any rain in the next week!"

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Still, 3 tonnes of beans should last you a while?

----------


## MeMock

Well that's per acre (or was that hectare?) but yes I should be able to do my bit for the ozone layer after consuming them all.

----------


## MeMock

Latest email today contained two words.

"No rain"

----------


## MeMock

and another...

"32degrees today and 36 tomorrow and maybe some showers.
The high end yield potential has been lost, the plants are stressed and have aborted the later pods.Depending on the seed size we may still get a reasonable yield 3.5 Tonne per ha? prices are still lousy they have come up $20 per tonne this week though to $210 Adelaide. just need another $150! The aus$ is having a big impact."



Just noticed that the price has just risen to $250.

----------


## MeMock

Latest emails says

Beans after the hot weather. est 3.5 tonnes HA

and pics....  :Sad:

----------


## Nawty

Any wabbits ?

----------


## MeMock

not that I am aware of.

----------


## MeMock

Sorry to inform you that this is a picture of our dead beans after the hottest Oct heat wave on record.I would not be surprised if they only yield 1.7 tonnes per ha due to the small seed size.

That is my latest email.  :Sad:  pics to be uploaded soon.  :Sad:

----------


## MeMock

Welcome to the real life of farming.

----------


## Nawty

Yeah....the ups and downs suck.

Always next year....

----------


## Nawty

SA faces 'catastrophic' fire danger

So the forecast price now...how does that figure for costs to establish, maintain and harvest ?

----------


## MeMock

Good question nawty - not to sure.

All I do know is that it was going to be harvested in late dec/jan but now the rush is on all over the area to get the crops off.

Well let you know when I hear something.

----------


## watterinja

This is precisely why I told you, in past times, that 'gentleman farmers' are financing an expensive hobby. A black hole into which they pour their $.

----------


## MeMock

> This is precisely why I told you, in past times, that 'gentleman farmers' are financing an expensive hobby. A black hole into which they pour their $.


Maybe in South Africa, but what do you know about farming in Australia?

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Really sorry to see that mate, many were hoping to see a break in the dry hot conditions across the western Pacific but it don't look good  :Confused:

----------


## MeMock

Yeah well, that's the life of the farmer I guess. As they say, there is always next year.  :Smile:

----------


## cvs04

Sorry to dive in this thread with a comment that was raised at the beginning only just seen it.  Wheat isn't just at a 30 year low it's at a 200 year low adjusted for inflation so a great time to be in agriculture whether just financially on commodities market or physical with own land.

I'm coming to Ubon in Dec for 3 months so I'll come and pick your brains a bit if ok Memock and if you hear of land for long term rent locally in the meantime let me know please!

----------


## watterinja

> Originally Posted by watterinja
> 
> 
> This is precisely why I told you, in past times, that 'gentleman farmers' are financing an expensive hobby. A black hole into which they pour their $.
> 
> 
> Maybe in South Africa, but what do you know about farming in Australia?


THAT was advice from a multi-generational farming family, who, eventually some years later, did go out of the business... a shame it was, as they bred top-class Corriedales.

Sorry to hear about your rough initiation. Plan for the lean times, when the good ones roll on by. Allow at least one in seven, or one in nine.

Trust your wallets are large...  :mid:

----------


## Butterfly

> This is precisely why I told you, in past times, that 'gentleman farmers' are financing an expensive hobby. A black hole into which they pour their $.


I saw your comments at the beginning of the thread, and I couldn't agree more. Big farms make the big money. Small farms that couldn't expand just die eventually. They might have a good run for a while because the price of crops go high, but over the long run the price of crops go back to their average and they are usually low (big farms own the game, they play the volume game).

The Ethanol mess has created a temporary situation where we are burning food, but once oil go back to 35 USD, all those silly green projects will die with the fall.

----------


## Nawty

If farmers did not grow shit and have a go....you would not be eating.

----------


## Butterfly

^ maybe and yes we should be thankful I guess.

Small farmers produce what now ? 3% or 4% of total output ? still substantial if they were to disappear and enough to create a food crisis, which of course big farmers would exploit.

like everything else, it's a market share game. Once you drive out the small guys out the of game (that is small competition), you own the rules. It's already the case I am afraid.

----------


## Nawty

Agree somewhat...but not sure it is the case in Australia so much. Still believe a lot of farms are small holdings, family farms and so on. But certainly the larger companies do own a lot, just not sure on percentages and do not believe it is as low as 4/5%.

Cattle stations are on a different scale. there massive size are now only for the big boys to play with. Several years ago you could get a station for 5 million, not they are in the 10's of millions....some up to 50/70 million.

----------


## Butterfly

> Agree somewhat...but not sure it is the case in Australia so much. Still believe a lot of farms are small holdings, family farms and so on. But certainly the larger companies do own a lot, just not sure on percentages and do not believe it is as low as 4/5%.


same in Europe, but it changed rapidly over the last 10 years. 

France in particular. Most small farmers went bankrupt despite massive aids by the EU.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Most small farmers went bankrupt despite massive aids by the EU.


That's because traditional intensive farming is unsustainable and is raping the land.

----------


## ntvillas

Trust is no 1  i have 3 farms in my wifes name and have no problems. Her family have 
lots farm land as well so we all share the work.
its down to Trust.  or Lease the land Back for 30 years.
if you talk to a Solicitor and tell him what you want he will advise.
but if you cant Trust your Wife who can you trust.

Ntvillas

----------


## MeMock

With all due respect ntvillas - what the hell are you on about?

Anyway - some more pics, this time from todays harvest.

----------


## Perota

> Originally Posted by Nawty
> 
> Agree somewhat...but not sure it is the case in Australia so much. Still believe a lot of farms are small holdings, family farms and so on. But certainly the larger companies do own a lot, just not sure on percentages and do not believe it is as low as 4/5%.
> 
> 
> same in Europe, but it changed rapidly over the last 10 years. 
> 
> France in particular. Most small farmers went bankrupt despite massive aids by the EU.


These aids go mostly to big companies engaged in "agro" business. They don't really help the small farmers, just keep them quiet until the next election.

----------


## Nawty

Just read a book on a NT family cattle empire of sorts......makes me wanna go buy a station.

But the price these days....need a goose that has golden eggs..

----------


## Davidtotal

Very good point Norton.crop production is limited.
Now some are selling for $80million.

----------


## MeMock

> Just read a book on a NT family cattle empire of sorts......makes me wanna go buy a station.
> 
> .


What family was that?

----------


## superman

> if you cant Trust your Wife who can you trust.


How many poor suckers have quoted this ? The person you should trust the least is the one that stands to gain the most.

----------


## Nawty

> Originally Posted by Nawty
> 
> 
> Just read a book on a NT family cattle empire of sorts......makes me wanna go buy a station.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> What family was that?


The Henderson girls....Bonnie in particular

----------


## MeMock

Did it mention much about Charlie, their father and in particular his interesting flying techniques?

----------


## MeMock

> Originally Posted by ntvillas
> 
> if you cant Trust your Wife who can you trust.
> 
> 
> How many poor suckers have quoted this ? The person you should trust the least is the one that stands to gain the most.


So you spend all of your life nervously looking over your shoulder superman? Pretty poor existence  :Sad:

----------


## Nawty

Yes, all about Charley and how Bonnie adapted nicely to her fathers flying techniques.

Nice book, you should read it.

----------


## superman

> So you spend all of your life nervously looking over your shoulder superman?


 May be I do, and there's a lot of others that wished they had too.

----------


## superman

> So you spend all of your life nervously looking over your shoulder superman? Pretty poor existence


At least it's an existance. When you stop looking over your shoulder is when you're most likely to be stabbed in the back. So never stop looking.

----------


## MeMock

I think i would rather a much more relaxing life of trust with the odd chance of being 'stabbed in the back' then one of paranoia just in case it might happen.

Hows ya blood pressure superman?

----------


## MeMock

> Yes, all about Charley and how Bonnie adapted nicely to her fathers flying techniques.
> 
> Nice book, you should read it.


I think I already have. Read a few about them anyway over the years.

----------


## superman

> Hows ya blood pressure superman?


It's spot on "MeMock", thank you for asking. By the way, I don't suffer from "paranoia", just pragmatism. It's helps me to survive, so far.

----------


## MeMock

Probably better then mine then by the sounds of it but mine is because of eating too many pies!

----------


## MeMock

> Yeah....the ups and downs suck.
> 
> Always next year....


.... and next year has arrived!

This season we are growing Canola with planting starting at the end of this week.

----------


## Nawty

Awesome....send us some margarine

----------


## MeMock

maybe just some oil Nawty.

At least the photos this season will be a bit prettier.

----------


## MeMock

Just got some photos and a quick report on the farm. 

Canola is being planted as we speak.

Pics are from a few weeks before showing great soil following good rains as well as the weeds that needed to be sprayed.

----------


## Nawty

fingers crossed we can get some good oil this time...

----------


## alfred

Hi, Norton your view about the farming in Thailand is pretty good and i hope the person who wants to start farming in Thailand must be followed your views i thinks it is not a good time to taking risk.


Thanks,

----------


## MeMock

Updated pics of Canola taken a few days ago.

----------


## pet coon

Family farmers must be innovative to staay in the black. The wheat farmers back home cut wheat, disk the stubble and planted canola, with the idea of planting wheat (winter) after canola harvest. They won't go 100 % as they need to get some wheat planted early September for wheat pasture for cattle. Those with cow/calf operations will probably make more on cattle than wheat, due to  price of wheat. Those family farms that operate in this manner figure about 1200 to 1500+ acres are required. 1100+_ cultivated and 300 +_ grassland for summer grazeing.

----------


## MeMock

After 4 years I guess it is time for an update!

So far so good basically. After the first year problems when a heat wave smashed our yields just before harvest the following four season have been between average and excellent. 

Two years ago we bought another block just a few kms down the road and in two weeks time another block about 5kms away is going up for auction. We will be there with our hands in the air.

We are still rotating between Canola, wheat and beans.

----------


## MeMock

Here are a few pics from the second block.

Once again we pulled out all the fences and turned all the smaller paddocks into one large paddock.

I liked this windmill and seeing as it was in the corner of the farm it got to stay.



Apart from cleaning up fences we also gave all the trees a hair cut to allow the machinery to fit underneath. 

That is me up top fixing the chain.





We had a few troughs that needed to be removed as well.

----------


## DentDent

Props to you for moving forward and doing what you wanted to do. It's really hard reading things on here, and watching peoples proposed idea's get shit on incessantly.

----------


## Makmak456

So where are ya  IE:  ROI ???After five years ya should have enough data to run the numbers.
Mark

----------


## MeMock

ROI at the end of last season overall for all years has been 6.3%. This seasons figures are not all in yet but taking a well educated guess that overall figure will rise to almost 7.5%. (This season was a bumper)

----------


## MeMock

We were successful a the auction a few weeks ago and am currently on the road heading south to see the new farm and put in a weeks hard yakka pulling up all the fences and getting everything ship shape for the fast approaching season.

----------

